# killed me some ducks the other day



## Eroc33 (Nov 30, 2009)

i had a good shoot the other morning and i really like the rule about no limits on private land for ducks.


----------



## quackaholic (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## flyfisher76544 (Nov 30, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> i had a good shoot the other morning and i really like the rule about no limits on private land for ducks.



Ummmm, yeah.........who told you that rule?



Sounds like you are baiting, or stirring


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 30, 2009)

*hmmmmm*

whats your address????


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## chase870 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well you know, you can also shoot those tammies whenever ya want to


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 30, 2009)

Got anymore picture's with those birds?


----------



## wingding (Nov 30, 2009)

Must of been hard to stop when you got started.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 30, 2009)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Ummmm, yeah.........who told you that rule?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are baiting, or stirring



baiting what does that mean?

i did have another guy with me


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 30, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> i had a good shoot the other morning and i really like the rule about no limits on private land for ducks.



Whos head been photoshoped on that body?  looks kinda big dont it?????  No disrespect intended,  By the post pics and the bird count I figured you were settin someone up.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 30, 2009)

my head does kind of look like it has been photo shopped on my body i guess that's just cause its big. no we actually had 4 shooters that morn and we got checked by the state and federal game warden and 3 out of the 4 did not get a ticket so we were by the book.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 30, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> baiting what does that mean?
> 
> i did have another guy with me



Dang why would you hunt with this little dude?


----------



## Nitro (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice Broom.

Dead hens don't lay eggs.....Yall owe Delta Waterfowl $30.00


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 30, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Nice Broom.
> 
> Dead hens don't lay eggs.....Yall owe Delta Waterfowl $30.00



That broom's used to sweep up porches with.
I don't eat duck egg's.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 30, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> That broom's used to sweep up porches with.
> I don't eat duck egg's.



Whatever.

You still owe Delta a check for $5.00 per hen...

They accept a check at the end of the season for your aggregate total..

I am into them for $5.00 so far. It's a good program.

Pay up Sucka.


----------



## chundafied (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh lawd.  My eyes...my eyes!


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Nov 30, 2009)

KILLING SPREE. RUNNING RIOT. KILLTACULAR. DOUBLE KILL. TRIPPLE KILLLL!!!. KILLAMANJARO!!!!!!!!! UNTOUCHABLEEEEEE! Congrats Erex nice shooting how many times did you pull trigger. Was it on slayer or team slayer?-taylor


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Nov 30, 2009)

but seriously is that at cedar creek i know those loblolly pines


----------



## Trizey (Dec 1, 2009)

Tactical_Taylor said:


> but seriously is that at cedar creek i know those loblolly pines




Tak'em Taylor


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 1, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Whos head been photoshoped on that body?  looks kinda big dont it?????  No disrespect intended,  By the post pics and the bird count I figured you were settin someone up.





Poor fella does tote a big gourd on them shoulders.

I think I recognize that firebreak in the background. 
Anyway sweet kill bro.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 1, 2009)

Is that some 'shine in the milk jug?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 1, 2009)

chundafied said:


> Oh lawd.  My eyes...my eyes!



Good.  I hope it hurts.


----------



## Eroc33 (Dec 1, 2009)

i killed them in my favorite hole on oconee here are some pics of it


----------



## chundafied (Dec 2, 2009)

> Good. I hope it hurts.



It does, it does!
Them pics are about enough to make you go cross-eyed


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 2, 2009)

chundafied said:


> It does, it does!
> Them pics are about enough to make you go cross-eyed



wow..


----------



## PaulD (Dec 2, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Good.  I hope it hurts.



Uhho.....Y'all having relationship problems again?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2009)

chundafied said:


> It does, it does!
> Them pics are about enough to make you go cross-eyed




We are still waiting on some pics of you Chundy........


----------



## chundafied (Dec 2, 2009)

I know, and that's a bit creepy and exactly why you won't get them.
Too many strange folks on here, not sure what their intentions are.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 2, 2009)

chundafied said:


> I know, and that's a bit creepy and exactly why you won't get them.
> Too many strange folks on here, not sure what their intentions are.



Your continued "creepy" post are getting a little boring (honestly). Surely to God there's got to be something for a kid your age in Augusta to do beside interupt the grown folks trying to talk.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 2, 2009)

He needs to find a good street gang to go join....


----------



## chundafied (Dec 2, 2009)

> Your continued "creepy" post are getting a little boring (honestly). Surely to God there's got to be something for a kid your age in Augusta to do beside interupt the grown folks trying to talk.
> __________________



Another swing and miss.
Pot, meet kettle.  Hello kettle.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 2, 2009)

........._WWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff_


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 2, 2009)

chundafied said:


> Another swing and miss.
> Pot, meet kettle.  Hello kettle.



I wouldn't bet on it grasshopper.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 2, 2009)

chundafied said:


> I know, and that's a bit creepy and exactly why you won't get them.
> Too many strange folks on here, not sure what their intentions are.



Feeling is mutual Chundy.  What are your intentions here?

Mine are to have good time, make/maintain friendships, and discuss various topics that interest me like waterfowl hunting, firearms, UGA/College Football, Nascar, etc.

I have not said jacksquat to you in weeks but you decide to make a sly comment about my appearance.  What's up with that buddy? 

But that is alright, I'm secure enough with me to joke around with my friends and let them post a funny picture of me.  That is the type of guy that I am.


----------



## blackduck (Dec 2, 2009)

Did I miss something? Chundafied was not the only one to pick on the photos yet yall jumped on him with the quickness. How come some people (including yourselves) can pick but others can't. Again, I may have missed something and be way off base. Just wondering.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 2, 2009)

blackduck said:


> Did I miss something? Chundafied was not the only one to pick on the photos yet yall jumped on him with the quickness. How come some people (including yourselves) can pick but others can't. Again, I may have missed something and be way off base. Just wondering.



That was topwater..Don't make me call you out also.


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Dec 4, 2009)

Are we grown folks? or what?


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 4, 2009)

MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY said:


> Are we grown folks? or what?



take it easy FREAK NESSTY

love the name


----------



## bjgrant1967 (Dec 4, 2009)

eric nice group of birds
-i won't say anything about your big head
-when you coming up here to hunt the big lake?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2009)

I am sure glad I didn't miss this short bus thread.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 4, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I am sure glad I didn't miss this short bus thread.



You don't miss many of'em. Your a fairly loyal disciple. Welcome aboard. .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I am sure glad I didn't miss this short bus thread.



You still driving da bus??  Tell Chundafield to quit licking da winders!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still driving da bus??  Tell Chundafield to quit licking da winders!!!



Nah, they revoked my license for throwing too many idiots off the bus.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, they revoked my license for throwing too many idiots off the bus.



Did you at least slow down when you did that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, they revoked my license for throwing too many idiots off the bus.





dawg2 said:


> Did you at least slow down when you did that?



Hopefully Chundy was wearing his helmet when you gave him da toss....not that it would of mattered!!


----------

